# A Limit of Bunny's



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

With the warm temps yesterday I figured the bunnies would be out and about. So headed out with my son Ryan and my Large Munterlander Maggie. Being the first time out for rabbits after loosing my dad in April, I opted to take a Marlin Mark I pump he had given me as a kid which was his first newly purchased gun. It had killed many ducks, pheasants and rabbits over the years but has not been used in a dozens years or so. Setting Ryan up as a blocker on the first thicket Mag and I went in. A few seconds later Ryan missed the first bunny but tagged a second as they cleared the thicket. With one on the ground, Ryan shouts dad 2 coming at ya! They passed me with in feet and then one cleared the cover giving up the shot. Pulling the trigger I had a no fire. Figured I missed the safety on the gun. Moving on, Maggie jumped a bunny that cut to my left across a clearing pulling up I again had a no fire on the gun. Clearing the gun we found the trigger froze. So with an empty gun Maggie and I worked the cover and moved 10 - 12 rabbits and Ryan went 5 for 7 on the bunnies that offered him shots. There we no points today but Maggie pushed out the bunnies. Though she did not bring them to hand she retrieved them from some nasty cover and dropped them outside of it making for easy retrieves. So an hour into the hunt he was done. Instead of swapping guns we called it a day. He was happy with a first ever limit and it left me thinking my no fire was my dads way of saying let your son shoot. I have shot a limit or two in the past with my dad and thinking back, I am sure he let a bunny or two run my way.

Sorry its long and there are a few phots in my galley. I can not get them to post. If anyone can post them up I thank you!!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/540/IMG_8628_4_3.JPG


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Good read!


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like a good time. Days like this with your kids are the best, even if your gun doesn't work. 
By the way, that sure is one long legged beagle:lol:

Lee


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

The nice thing about a LM, feathers or fur, land or water they do not care they just want to be hunting!!


----------



## pesspess210 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great story, and nice work on the bunnies.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Gotta love it when they're out!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats on a fine hunt. Brought back memories of my Dad and I pushing thickets as a kid.


----------

